# What part of the body is "tripe"?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Stomach, I believe.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, I wondered why it is referred to as "green" tripe. I always thought of stomachs and intestines as nice and pink


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I thought it was brain...???


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

It is the stomach lining. From what I understand, green tripe is how it is in its original form, but when it's sold for human consumption (in grocery stores), they cannot sell it unless it has been 'bleached' (washed) or something, so when you see it in stores it is totally white and has a honeycomb-looking texture. 

I think they can only sell green tripe in a can at pet stores.


ETA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripe


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Yuck! Lol :d


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Isn't there a soup made with intestines, pepper pot soup? I think Campbells used to sell it when I was a kid. Also, isn't the Mexican soup "menudo" made with intestines?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Menudo is made with tripe, but it is the bleached tripe. Green tripe is much more nutritious for pets.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From the greentripe.com site:



> I am sure you are thinking, "..._what_ is *Green Tripe* and _why_ devote a whole website to it?". The answer to that is simple, because it is the best, most natural food you could feed your K9 friend. It has been a well known secret of top breeders/kennels of performance dogs for years. The following excerpt from Juliette de Bairacli Levy's book, _*The Complete Herbal Book for the Dog*_, says it best:
> 
> "I would suggest breeders make good use of such flesh foods as the following:...paunches of all animals (the raw, uncleaned paunches of healthy grass-fed animals can be fed with much benefit to all breeds of dogs). I learned this from a gypsy in the Forest of Dean: this man had bred many famous greyhounds, and he told me that such fare was the finest of natural food tonics." Tripe is the stomach of ruminating animals. These animals (i.e. cattle, buffalo, sheep, deer, goats, antelope, etc.) are classified as being four-footed, hooved, cud chewing mamals with a stomach that consists of four chambers. The four chambers of such a stomach are known as the rumen, reticulum, omasum and the abomasum. The food the animal eats (i.e. grass, hay) is swallowed unchewed and passes into the rumen and reticulum where it is then regurgitated, chewed and mixed with saliva. It is again swallowed and then passed through the reticulum and omasum into the abomasum, where it is then further broken down by the gastric juices, amino acids and other digestive enzymes. Yummy!
> So how can something so disgusting, be so good? These same gastric juices and enzymes not only aid the animal in digestion, but also aid the dog in digesting and efficiently utilizing his food. The amino acids are necessary for muscular development and, the other gastric juices, I believe, are the best cleaner for their teeth!
> ...


 
I cannot find fresh green trip so feed the Trippets canned several times/week as a topper to their dinners, and they go NUTS for it. It's so nutritious for them and is excellent for ailing dogs or ones who need an incentive to eat.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Tripe is from the "stinkiest" part of the cow!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Tripe is from the "stinkiest" part of the cow!



Understatement of the century!! LOL


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Green tripe is basically the ruminant's last meal...and it's generally the stomach/upper intestine. Mmmm - yummy! At the asian supermarket I was at today, they had intestines and tripe - both bleached.

They also had "pork uteri". Puke!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tripe*

Tripe is stomach.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im afraid to ask what "pork uteri" is....??


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Tripe*

I agree. Green tripe is the unbleached version and is much healthier for the dog because it hasn't been cleaned and contains the enzymes from the cow.

The soup mentioned is made with bleached tripe/stomach and is supposed to be great for hangovers.

Solid Gold makes a tripe, and so does Tripett which has a venison and lamb version also.

The Tripett brand has less of an odor to it than the Solid Gold.

Dogs/cats LOVE this smelly food. It's packed with enzymes and works well with a finicky eater giving a tablespoon with their meal. Not too much or they'll get soft/runny stools that smell as bad as the food. Dogs that may be ill and won't eat - this will get them eating. Or if they need to gain additional weight - this will help them eat more - they just LOVE the stuff.

I've read that if you have a stomach situation it's also good to feed as it breaks up the food that may be causing a blockage.

Try it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy loves her Trippett tripe. I put a couple spoonfuls in with her kibble. She's drooling before she gets to her bowl. I love to watch her eat so enthusiastically. And then for a good 5 minutes after she's done, I hear her food bowl scooting across the kitchen floor -- Daisy's making sure she got it all


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a neighbor who raises sheep, basically for the enjoyment of looking at them but he also "harvests" (his term) them for his family to eat. I asked what they do with the organs when they are harvested, and he said he didn't know but the next time one is harvested, he will ask. I said I would like organ meat for my dog (he already gave me a bunch of stew meat and shoulder pieces for Brooks)


----------

